# Adjustable dowel rod rack for quilt rack



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make the dowel rods (or 1.5" with edges rounded over) on a quilt rack adjustable? It rod would be perpundicular to the frame and I'm not wanting to route J tracks in the frame. 
I'm trying to find some adjustable peg type system.
Thanks


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you referring to something on the order of a adjustable shower rod that screws in or out?
Or something on the order of adjusting the height of a wooden crutch only using a 2 piece system that you could use a carriage bolt and nut to hold in place?


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a system that wouldn't show any holes, etc on the outside of the quilt rack frame. As well as has the height adjustable. I'm refering to a quilt rack/stand that's on the floor, not a wall mount.
Thanks


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

One line of thought I had would be to horizontally bore out a larger dowel to except a smaller dowel. Mounting a piece of all thread into the end of the smaller dowel and a threaded insert into the larger dowel. This would allow you to lengthen or shorten to a desired length much the same way that a shower rod works.
Another thought would be to make a channel with a lever catch mounted on the bottom, with a mating notched piece that would slide in and out using the catch lever for adjusting for length.
Neither of the 2 would have holes showing. 
This could be done for horizontal or vertical lengths.


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Gregn, Thanks, I was thinking of something like your second thought, installing a simple sliding door latch/lock on the bottom side, at the ends. They are about 3/8" wide, so it could handle some torsion.


----------

